# CL pumilio ID?



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

What is Craig?

Craig was supposedly purchased from Josh's frogs two years ago. That's all I know. 

Someone in az listed a few frogs, I'm debating going to get them just so they aren't killed by whomever would get them next. The thing is, besides Craig here is two auratus and a leuc neither I planned on having in my wall build so they will stay in the tanks they come with. 

-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

So I'll be picking the frogs up tonight. I'll have better photos then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

You will never be able to identify a pumilio without solid import data (year, and importer name, as well as the locale name given by the importer).

That being said, it is important that you not breed these animals with any other pumilio, without obtaining this information, or breeding them, and misrepresenting them as anything but unknown pumilio.

I'm fairly confident this is why you have gotten such a poor response to your post. No reputable hobbyist would make a guess, as any guess would be insufficient for breeding or sale purposes.

James


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with James. You cannot be 100% sure just by physically looking at a frog for ID. You could guess, but you may be wrong. The frog looks like it is pumilio but Josh's Frogs usually don't sell Pumilio- So that would throw up a red flag too for the seller. They may just be saying 'Josh's Frogs' because they know Josh's Frog is a very reputable seller/breeder.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

So he is trying to find out what it is. Apparently he got confused and had gotten this from backwater reptiles or something. He is trying to find the order info. 

I agree with you guys. Regardless if anyone feels like guessing he is reddish orange with lavender feet/legs. 

Picked him up tonight. 

























-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

So I have the original email invoice from backwater reptiles. It lists this frog (and another that was DOA) as follows. The thing is, it's common names. Although does Almirante Red mean anything?

Merchant: Backwater Reptiles
Date/Time: Sun Apr 15 11:42:15 PDT 2012

========= CART INFORMATION =========

$159.98 = 2 Strawberry Poison Dart Frog ( Almirante Red ) [ 0208 ] [ Options:No Pref ] @ $79.99 each


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Congratulations, you are the proud owner of Oophaga pumilio 'Almirante'! You had the ID the whole time The red part means nothing and the different Almirante colors can be mixed. It would be nice to know the import year, but I don't know if it matters for this locale. 

John


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Alright. So it's an Almirante. I'm unsure if the "red" means much since they're all red. 

I'll have to get a few more in the future. 

-Andrew


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

I figure it's whenever backwater reptiles got their breeding stock? Assuming they are CB. That's why I listed purchase date. I think I have a male.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

If I remember correctly, backwater deals with a lot of wild caught herps. I wouldn't be a long shot for him to be wild caught. How big is he? Most imports are of adults and older subadults. 

John


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

To understand how important it is what James67 said above, based on the pics I would have said Cristobal.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

FroggyKnight said:


> If I remember correctly, backwater deals with a lot of wild caught herps. I wouldn't be a long shot for him to be wild caught. How big is he? Most imports are of adults and older subadults.
> 
> 
> 
> John



This guy (although haven't managed to get a call but body shape makes me think male) is around 10mm or so? Plus or minus two. I'll get a real measurement later though. 

He is over two years old since that's when the previous keeper acquired him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

rigel10 said:


> To understand how important it is what James67 said above, based on the pics I would have said Cristobal.



I agree and I was also thinking Cristobal. 

That said, if backwater deals in WC would it be a stretch to assume their locale info may be wrong?

I guess the only way to be safe is eventually order a few more through them and/or give them a call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jjimenez081122 (Feb 22, 2014)

Cristobal/almirante it doesent matter. What matters is that you have a truly beautiful oophaga pumilio. How about just build him/her a nice big viv and spoil it and keep it fat and happy and in its own place!? If you decide to pair it with a mate, from the looks of this threAd, id suggest you do what you must and keep it to yourself bc you dont want to stir anything As I too agree that it looks like a cristobal. Just my .02


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm going to try and get more info from backwater reptiles. I don't mean to paint them negatively by the way, personally I have yet to do business with them. 

Pumilio have huge variation within locales as we well know, so this one may just be that. 

I believe the stewardship aspect of the hobby is important as well. For me, that includes giving the frogs the chance to breed. 

-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm sad to report the little guy or gal passed away yesterday. He/she was very skinny and I had just left to get springtails since my culture had crashed. Store wouldn't have any till Monday. Got some isopods since he/she wasn't eating flies. 

No knowing just how old the little one was, but I feel like a complete failure. 

-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

